# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics > Video Games >  Maximum Tune 5

## zakizdaman

Maximum Tune 5 has returned at the rec room, that is all

----------


## taemo

nice, is it live now?
saw this last week and immediately txted my cousin. wish they would also bring back initial d

----------


## bjstare

My god that brings back memories. A buddy of mine used to work at the arcade in Eau Claire and would just give us massive bags of tokens (or open up the machines so we could just press the button to "add tokens"). I killed hours on ID and Wangan Midnight.

----------


## DonJuan

> My god that brings back memories. A buddy of mine used to work at the arcade in Eau Claire and would just give us massive bags of tokens (or open up the machines so we could just press the button to "add tokens"). I killed hours on ID and Wangan Midnight.



And here I was using actual money like a sucker. I still have my ID cards around somewhere.

----------


## 3nergiz3d

> nice, is it live now?
> saw this last week and immediately txted my cousin. wish they would also bring back initial d



Yup! It's all up and running now. I believe we are getting 5DX upgrade next year.

----------


## rage2

It was running when I was there on Sunday. The driving itself doesn't look very exciting or engaging. Shit looked expensive, 32 credits for a car or some shit. So yea, was disappointed it replaced Daytona USA.

----------


## BigShow

Awesome. Thanks for posting.

----------

